# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Ψυγείο general electric TBG18JAXERWW χάλασε ο συμπιεστής?

## pts.

Καλησπέρα . Ξαφνικά ανακαλύψαμε ότι το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο δεν έκανε ψύξη. Συντήρηση κατάψυξη έφτασαν όλα  είκοσι βαθμούς.
Ο θερμοστάτης δείχνει οκ μετρώντας τάση πάνω στο ρελέ εκκίνησης του συμπιεστή.
¨Άλλαξα  το ρελέ εκκίνησης αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο:
το βάζω στην πρίζα , το αμπερόμετρο δείχνει 6 Αmp για περίπου 30 δεύτερα  στα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ και μετά  ακούγεται ένα μεταλλικό κλικ ,σαν θερμοστάτης(μάλλον η προστασία)και  το αμπερόμετρο πάει στο μηδέν. Μετά από λίγο δείχνει πάλι Amp και συνεχίζει έτσι.
κάνοντας δοκιμές για ένα δύο λεπτά ο συμπιεστής αρχίζει να ζεσταίνεται, εχθές που ανακαλύφθηκε το πρόβλημα ήταν αρκετά ζεστός.
Καμμιά ιδέα πώς πάμε παρακάτω?
Ευχαριστώ για κάθε απάντηση .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά αφού άλλαξες και το ρελέ εκκίνησης , φαίνεται δεν λειτουργεί το κύριας λειτουργίας τύλιγμα. (τα 6 αμπέρ ήταν στο τύλιγμα εκκίνησης)
https://www.reliableparts.com/lookup/183701/1313403



> Καμμιά ιδέα πώς πάμε παρακάτω?


 Αντικατάσταση του μοτέρ από τεχνικό. Αλλά καλύτερα αν είναι παλιό ψυγείο να πάρεις άλλο.

----------


## pts.

Πέτρο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Και εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί, έχω μόνο κάποιους ενδοιασμούς γιατί:
α) το ρελε που είχε ήταν 103Ν0011/220v  ενώ αυτό που βρήκα 103Ν0021/220v  το οποίο σύνδεσα με τον ίδιο τρόπο ακριβώς.
β) μετράω αντίσταση στα τυλίγματα, δεν μου λείπει κανένα αλλά το όργανο δεν είναι αξιόπιστο ως προς την ακρίβεια της μέτρησης
στο link που έβαλες δεν βλέπω τον συμπιεστή διαθέσιμο. ¨Έχεις εικόνα χοντρικά πόσο θα στοίχιζε μια τέτοια επισκευή? Το ψυγείο είναι 12 χρόνια σε λειτουργία και πριν από αυτό πέντε η έξη χρόνια παρκαρισμένο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> α) το ρελε που είχε ήταν 103Ν0011/220v ενώ αυτό που βρήκα 103Ν0021/220v το οποίο σύνδεσα με τον ίδιο τρόπο ακριβώς.


 Είναι PTC ρελέ (ηλεκτρονικό ρελέ) λογικά είσαι έξω από τα σωστά όρια σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω. (αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν φταίει το μοτέρ , που πιστεύω έχει πρόβλημα στην κύρια περιέλιξη)
http://www.danfoss.com/NR/rdonlyres/...vicenote_2.pdf

----------

